# Shimano Triton Speedmaster IV



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Got a bunch of these in a package deal, as well as a Penn 970 Mag Power, an old Shimano Triton Trolling 30, and some Penn and Daiwa spinners. I have started rebuilding the Triton Speedmasters, and man, these things are neat. Featherlight, I'm not sure if I like the graphite frame or not, but it seems pretty solid. The sideplates are plastic, but the way these reels are made I don't think thats a huge detractor. The gearing is crazy--the big 6:1 retrieve ratio stainless main gear is huge, and the pinion is pretty beefy as well. The combination of corrosion-proof construction, the wide open frame, and aluminum spool have me wondering, anyone ever used these on a heaver? I was planning on turning these around and selling them, but as I have 5 I might end up keeping one to play with. Also, anyone have any idea as to why I can not get the spool out of the Triton Trolling 30?


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

On the speedmaster, they make an excellent reel for fishing for king mackeral. That high speed gear ratio can really crank the line in quick if a king should charge the pier and for king mackeral they hold plenty of line with a buttery smooth drag to boot.

Don't know anything about the Triton 30 trolling reel.

RT


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

It might take a special wrench like the tld series does


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

The Speedmaster have a cult following. The way I hear it Daiwa Slosh reels were designed after these. Here's on with one of my Magged sideplates..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Speedmaster... Freind of mine was reeling in a big drum one night on the pier.. Reel spool expanded and broke into two pieces.. Had to handline in a drum that night.... Seem to have a decent drag,and my freind casted it fine,although once the spool goes,it pretty much ended it...


----------

